# Giro d'Italia 2015 - Stage 11



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

​
Stage 10 was another stage that looked to be a cakewalk for the GC leaders, but fate targeted Richie Porte (Sky) and he lost a crucial 47 seconds to his rivals due to a technical. Additionally, Porte was docked a further 2 minutes for accepting an illegal wheel change from Simon Clarke (Orica-GreenEdge).

This throws the upcoming ITT, during which the smart money was squarely placed on a Porte thrashing being dealt out, into a new reliefe. Now over three minutes behind, what looked like an ITT "gimme" for Porte will now have to be one of his hardest fought ITTs ever if he is to have a hope to claw himself back into contention. Now in 12th place on the GC and three minutes back on Contador, Porte can no-longer solely rely on his ITTing skills to make up the losses - he must attack elsewhere as well.

Both Alberto Contador (Tinkoff-Saxo) and Porte have suffered their bad days but, thus far, the angels seem to be holding a protective hand over Italy's favored son, Fabio Aru (Astana).

*Stage 11:* Forli - Imola, 153km

This is a snaggal-toothed medium mountain stage featuring two Cat 3 climbs early on and four climbs of the same Cat 4 at the end. This one could easily end in a bunch sprint as those four rounds of that Cat 4 will not shed the majority of the sprinters. Our GC should be unaffected by the outcome of this stage...but isn't that what we thought of yesterday's stage as well? 

*Stage 11 Map*








*Stage 11 Profile*


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

It's been an unpredictable race so far, it's made for exciting viewing. So early too! I'd hate to see it down to just AC and Aru from here on out though, I hope Ritchie can gain back some time.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Porte is going to have to come out racing!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Porte will really have his work cut out for him in the ITT. Should he manage to make up some ground on Contador and Aru, he still will have to contend with Uran.

But I think neither Uran nor Porte will be able to make up their complete deficits to Conti in just the TT. Hopefully enough to bring them back in to contention, so we can have a 4 way showdown the last week.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I cannot think of a scenario to challenge the status quo, other than weather and luck. It looks like the riding begins at 1pm, and the forecast calls for rain somewhere from 2pm-6pm - so the rain will likely occur in the ugly first half of the course. Wind looks mild. I see Porte gaining no time on Stage 11.

As a spectator, I love excitement, but the riders might do best to be gentlemen and not force any crazy riding in the rain from a contender in an attempt to eke out a lead in that first half.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Sadly this is looking to be a cakewalk for Contador. Hope Aru can do something to make him suffer. I just can't envision Porte doing a Pantani on the hills. 2 minute penalty, he could consider dropping out to save himself for the Tour, for which Contador would then be relatively more vulnerable having emptied himself in the Giro.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

This is what I would like to see today:

I would like to see the peloton encourage and allow the entirety of team sky up the road as the day's break. I would like to see team sky send off Porte on his own for the last 40k or so and drop back to the group. I would like to see him win solo by about 2 minutes.

The race jury can suck a dick.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> This is what I would like to see today:
> 
> I would like to see the peloton encourage and allow the entirety of team sky up the road as the day's break. I would like to see team sky send off Porte on his own for the last 40k or so and drop back to the group. I would like to see him win solo by about 2 minutes.
> 
> The race jury can suck a dick.


Or Porte can just obey the rules and avoid anymore penalties.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

"Just you and me now buddy."


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

A careful ride today.

Interesting little surge by Conti in the end - guess he is feeling better.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> A careful ride today.
> 
> Interesting little surge by Conti in the end - guess he is feeling better.


too bad he will get DQed for riding without a helmet. 
Dem rulez


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

den bakker said:


> too bad he will get DQed for riding without a helmet.
> Dem rulez


Clear evidence that he did remove his helmet while riding during Stage 11. Let's see what the race jury has to say about it.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

ChuckDiesel said:


> Clear evidence that he did remove his helmet while riding during Stage 11. Let's see what the race jury has to say about it.


response from the jury was: safety first!
just kidding. nothing of course.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

ChuckDiesel said:


> Clear evidence that he did remove his helmet while riding during Stage 11. Let's see what the race jury has to say about it.


Apparently there was clear evidence half the peloton or more took their helmets off briefly to put on or remove caps.

Maybe we can get the whole field DQ'd before the final stage!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Jwiffle said:


> Apparently there was clear evidence half the peloton or more took their helmets off briefly to put on or remove caps.
> 
> Maybe we can get the whole field DQ'd before the final stage!


LOL


"No ‘HelmetGate’

A day after Porte was penalized two minutes for taking a wheel from Orica-GreenEdge’s Simon Clarke, many couldn’t help but notice Contador riding briefly without his helmet in the middle of the race to put on and later take off a racing cap.

With debate raging about how the UCI race jury should apply the cycling governing body’s rulebook, some were wondering if Contador might be handed down a penalty. UCI rules state that riders can be expelled if they race without a helmet.

Contador just laughed when queried about it during the post-stage press conference.

“As for my helmet, it’s something that you do. You take the cap off, and you put the helmet back on,” Contador said, shaking his head. “Today, it seems that everything is looked at, but it’s something that is habitual. The helmet was with me all the time, so it’s not a problem.”

Tinkoff-Saxo sport director Steven De Jongh also laughed off suggestions that the UCI race jury might crack down on riders briefly taking off their helmets.

“With rainy weather, you see a lot of guys taking off their helmet and putting on a cap or removing a cap when it’s getting dry,” De Jongh said. “I don’t expect we’ll get punished for that, otherwise they’ll have a very busy day with all the riders who took their helmet off and put a cap on.”

Like many in the peloton, De Jongh expressed condolences for Porte’s losses, but said the infraction has been on the books for a long time.

“The UCI followed the rules. Of course, you can talk about it for a long time, if it’s correct or not, but it’s been there for a long time; that you don’t collaborate with other teams. That’s why the rules are there,” De Jongh said. “Yes, it’s good sportsmanship, but unfortunately, there’s a rule against teams helping out in this way.”

Wednesday’s communiqué from the race jury didn’t mention Contador. A day after the Porte controversy, it was back to the mundane business of handing out minor fines and penalties. Two riders were fined 50 Swiss francs for irregular feeds, and their respective sport directors were fined 200 Swiss francs for the same infraction.

Now if Contador started swapping helmets with a rider from another team, that might be quite a different story."

Read more at Contador takes a jab at Aru, nonplussed by suggestions of helmet penalty - VeloNews.com


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Christ, people are getting their panties in a bunch over a 2 minute penalty that has nothing to do with them.

Unless they bet on Porte.

Nobody ever said it's not "sportsmanship" or should be applauded. It should. It was a great display.

Unfortunately, it was against the rules.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Unfortunately, it was against the rules.


and pacing in the caravan after a mishap is within the rules? 
riding no hands taking off the helmet is within the rules? 
sticky bottles are within the rules? 
magic spanner? 
railroad crossings down? (dont give any bullcrap about too many, you identify who you can). 
Again, Walter was not wrong, he was just an ahole. 
and no I have not bet any money on anyone.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

without consistent enforcement there is almost no defense of the "_it's the rules"_ line of thinking. paris-roubaix is as plain an example as one would have for comaprison: it was blatant, obvious, and dangerous, to boot. but, but, but...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

dnice said:


> without consistent enforcement there is almost no defense of the "_it's the rules"_ line of thinking. paris-roubaix is as plain an example as one would have for comaprison: it was blatant, obvious, and dangerous, to boot. but, but, but...


But, but, but what?

Different group of officials, they chose not to enforce it.

They chose to throw 4 or 5 sprinters out of the Giro in 2012 for hanging onto cars.

They chose to throw Ted King out of the tour for 7 seconds off the time cut.

They chose not to penalize Meersman.

They chose to throw Renshaw out of the Tour for a trackie headbutt move.

The relegated Cav for pinching Hushovd into the barriers in 09.

The point is they choose to bend the letter of the law based on the circumstances at hand. The circumstances in this case were a GC contender flatted, took a wheel from someone who was NOT his teammate or car, was seen to be posting it online, the wheel-giver (clarke) commented that it was for his friend and "a mate" (thereby causing speculation that he would NOT have done that for another GC contender, creating an unfair advantage for his "mate" Porte), and then again creating an unfair advantage by allowing Porte that extra teammate to help him chase back on.

Was the gesture nice? Yeah. It was. Could it have been overlooked or "argued down" to a lesser violation? Possibly (and reportedly Brailsford tried that tactic.) As it developed, the panel had to apply SOME penalty to Porte. Personally, I think they could have reduced it, but what's done is done.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> But, but, but what?
> 
> Different group of officials, they chose not to enforce it.
> 
> ...


the short-winded version would be "it's a crap shoot." 
and probably corrupt as well. At least Tiralongo and Contador must be pissing their pants laughing over the "collusion" part.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

"chose to bend the letter of the law" gives me great confidence in the integrity of the sport.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

dnice said:


> "chose to bend the letter of the law" gives me great confidence in the integrity of the sport.


well the same poster said an hour earlier " Unfortunately, it was against the rules. "
which rules? the monday version or the tuesday version?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

dnice said:


> "chose to bend the letter of the law" gives me great confidence in the integrity of the sport.


So you should throw out 75% the peloton for taking off a helmet to put on a cap?

Cause assuming you did, you'd be more unpopular than the anglos that are all pissed off about Porte losing time.

Or perhaps you should have just mitigated Porte's 47 seconds too, because of "sportsmanship". After all, that would make the sport look wonderful since everyone wouldn't have to worry about luck... 

Moral of the story: don't take someone else's wheel unless they have your team kit on.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

At the risk of beating a dead horse ...

This is not some obscure, confusing rule. Every racer, in every discipline, at every level has to know and abide by the support rules for his event. One can be assessed a penalty for violation of this rule as a Cat5 just as easily as a Pro. These rules have been in effect in one form or another for over 100 years.

Porte was foolish.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

JSR said:


> At the risk of beating a dead horse ...
> 
> This is not some obscure, confusing rule. Every racer, in every discipline, at every level has to know and abide by the support rules for his event. One can be assessed a penalty for violation of this rule as a Cat5 just as easily as a Pro. These rules have been in effect in one form or another for over 100 years.
> 
> Porte was foolish.


I think what is confusing people is the application of the rule. Meersman took a wheel from sky, no penalty. Porte takes a wheel from Orica, penalty.

Since it apparently had happened before without penalty, easy to see why Clarke and Porte thought it wouldn't be penalized, even if they had remembered the rule, which they apparently hadn't.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Jwiffle said:


> I think what is confusing people is the application of the rule. Meersman took a wheel from sky, no penalty. Porte takes a wheel from Orica, penalty.
> 
> Since it apparently had happened before without penalty, easy to see why Clarke and Porte thought it wouldn't be penalized, even if they had remembered the rule, which they apparently hadn't.


Except Porte took it right in front of a commissaire, pretty hard to ignore that.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

love4himies said:


> Except Porte took it right in front of a commissaire, pretty hard to ignore that.


I know internets and all; but the spot I read indicated Porte's own Tweet is what lead the officials to it. Not read it was actually seen by anyone but fans/fans camera/phones. Not that it really matters, just curious...


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

robt57 said:


> I know internets and all; but the spot I read indicated Porte's own Tweet is what lead the officials to it. Not read it was actually seen by anyone but fans/fans camera/phones. Not that it really matters, just curious...


I read somewhere that the commissionaires were there when the wheel change happened. I'll try to find the article, but I read so much that I don't keep track of where I read things.

We have to understand that being the sport that it is, out on the public roads and riders strung out for kms, that they can't catch every indiscretion that happens during the race. It's not like any other sport that happens in a confined area and even then, there are always calls from the refs that are questionable, or calls that weren't called that should have been. (I still don't get why some riders weren't DQ'd in the P-R railway crossing incident).

Edit:

One will also see inconsistencies with rules in the same sport, depending on who are the refs. This is the same that happens in cycling. Different commissaires at different races.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't think he should have been penalized, it shows good sportmanship and a positive mark on the sport it definitely needs, but unfortunately they didn't consult with me.
I guess it's safe to say a rider can't take a bottle or food from anyone other than neutral support or their own team?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I guess it's safe to say a rider can't take a bottle or food from anyone other than neutral support or their own team?


well the rules are publicly available. yes food and water are explicitly allowed.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I don't think he should have been penalized, it shows good sportmanship and a positive mark on the sport it definitely needs, but unfortunately they didn't consult with me.
> I guess it's safe to say a rider can't take a bottle or food from anyone other than neutral support or their own team?


Would Clarke have done the same for Contador? Aru? Any of the Astana spaniards?

If not, then it's not sportsmanship, it's favoritism and collusion. 

Feeding/trading bottles is explicitly allowed:

UCI rule 2.3.012 about the 'Rights and Duties of Riders' is very clear, however:

All riders may render each other such minor services as lending or exchanging food, drink spanners or accessories.

The lending or exchanging of tubular tyres or bicycles and waiting for a rider who has been dropped or involved in an accident shall be permitted only amongst riders of the same team, The pushing of a rider by another shall in all cases be forbidden, on pain of disqualification.


----------

